# Ex pats who have claimed Job Seekers' Allowance abroad



## francine anker

My name is Francine Anker and I'm a journalist working for a UK women's weekly magazine. I would like to speak to any ex pats who have claimed job seekers' allowance abroad or are currently doing so. 

Ex pats are able to claim job seekers' allowance for 3 months once they move abroad, providing they register with a job centre equivalent and demonstrate they are looking for work. 

If you have done this or are currently doing so we would like to speak to you. 

A fee is available for your time.


----------



## jojo

Have a look thru some of these - there are many more, which may give you an idea


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...transfer.html?highlight=Job+seekers+allowance

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...e-please.html?highlight=Job+seekers+allowance

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...stant-requests-people-looking-work-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...299-paro.html?highlight=Job+seekers+allowance

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

I thought I'd just add this, altho a slightly different senario, this is typical of the type of person who works in the unemployment offices in Spain - forget UK PC. This is the type of office and people you would deal with if you wished to ask for your JSA to be paid thru Spain






Jo xxxx


----------



## francine anker

Hiya Jo

Thanks for this. So am I right in thinking you've sent my email to Laur Laur? I've been having a look through for people on JSA abroad - am I OK to send them my contacts directly as well?

Thanks,

Francine 



[


----------



## jojo

francine anker said:


> Hiya Jo
> 
> Thanks for this. So am I right in thinking you've sent my email to Laur Laur? I've been having a look through for people on JSA abroad - am I OK to send them my contacts directly as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Francine
> 
> 
> 
> [


 Yes I have, She hasnt been on the forum a while tho, so I cant guarantee she'll answer. You dont have access to the private message facility until you're a regular poster (we have a lot of trouble with spammers lol!!!). For now, if you have time, just take a look at some of the posts. that should give you an idea. As far as I know tho, the JSA is practically impossible to obtain in Spain - apart from everything else (language barrier, recent rule on new residents, office officials who are rather "difficult", need by the JSA to have confirmed interview dates.........), there isnt any work there in Spain as its in crisis. in fact Spanish people are going to the UK to look! 

Jo xxx


----------



## francine anker

Ok thanks. x




jojo said:


> Yes I have, She hasnt been on the forum a while tho, so I cant guarantee she'll answer. You dont have access to the private message facility until you're a regular poster (we have a lot of trouble with spammers lol!!!). For now, if you have time, just take a look at some of the posts. that should give you an idea. As far as I know tho, the JSA is practically impossible to obtain in Spain - apart from everything else (language barrier, recent rule on new residents, office officials who are rather "difficult", need by the JSA to have confirmed interview dates.........), there isnt any work there in Spain as its in crisis. in fact Spanish people are going to the UK to look!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

....... its also worth noting that in Spain the welfare system is a lot harsher than the UK. Dole is only paid if you've paid into the system for a significant time (6 months I think???) and is time limited - 2 years max, after that, they're on their own and can only call on charities to help them. Knowing that, its hard for the Spanish to see British coming over and paid to try to take their jobs!!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

I must admit that I'd be interested to hear of someone who had successfully claimed JSA in Spain

a lot say they are planning to, but never come back to say they have actually managed it!!


----------



## jojo

Having claimed JSA in the UK, I cant see how it can be done. You have to apply for at least 6 jobs every two weeks to claim it. If somehow you can afford to fly to Spain, you'd need to prove you have not only applied for work, but have been given an interview. To actually be able to go into an unemployment office in Spain and request payments from there would be nigh on impossible cos you'd need an NIE number, residencia and a Spanish SS number before they'd even talk to you (in Spanish?!)

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Having claimed JSA in the UK, I cant see how it can be done. You have to apply for at least 6 jobs every two weeks to claim it. If somehow you can afford to fly to Spain, you'd need to prove you have not only applied for work, but have been given an interview. To actually be able to go into an unemployment office in Spain and request payments from there would be nigh on impossible cos you'd need an NIE number, residencia and a Spanish SS number before they'd even talk to you (in Spanish?!)
> 
> jo xxx


I wonder if/how it works if people go to other EU countries :confused2:


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if/how it works if people go to other EU countries :confused2:



I can only imagine that the JSA is available to those who wish to seek employment in other countries - meaning that they can still claim if they have to fly to another country for an interview for a few days (those days money wont be deducted). I think its being misinterpreted by a few who see it as a paid jolly to "sunny Spain" wandering around a few bars looking for a bit of work. but I dont know for sure and maybe I'm being uncharitable and...... well wrong!????? Nonetheless, if you're on JSA, JOB SEEKERS ALLOWANCE, then going to a country with the highest unemployment in Europe, doesnt really equate to me!

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I can only imagine that the JSA is available to those who wish to seek employment in other countries - meaning that they can still claim if they have to fly to another country for an interview for a few days (those days money wont be deducted). I think its being misinterpreted by a few who see it as a paid jolly to "sunny Spain" wandering around a few bars looking for a bit of work. but I dont know for sure and maybe I'm being uncharitable and...... well wrong!?????
> 
> jo xxx


I doubt you're wrong

I just wondered if anyone had actually managed to claim it in, say, France.....

in other words whether their jobsworths are a bit less so than ours in Spain


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if/how it works if people go to other EU countries :confused2:


The very thought of anyone doing it successfully in the Czech Republic made me laugh out loud.....

You'd have to pay a bribe equal to the allowance you'd receive....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

However Spaniards going to the uk manage to get JSA without too much trouble, don't they? Or am I wrong?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> However Spaniards going to the uk manage to get JSA without too much trouble, don't they? Or am I wrong?


I belive you are correct - but the rules are different there


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> However Spaniards going to the uk manage to get JSA without too much trouble, don't they? Or am I wrong?


as far as I know, no they dont. They have to have a job first to be able to receive a UK national insurance number. Once they have one of those and are in the system they can then receive it, provided that they are sacked/lost their job - not just cos they left/resigned ( for this you have to wait 12 weeks I think) - just like UK citizens!

To receive JSA, you have to sign on once a fortnight and when you sign, you are signing to say that you have applied for at least three jobs a week - with proof of where and with whom. They do randomly check up! They also supply you with a list of appropriate job vacancies and will then go thru it with you the following fortnight and ask why you didnt apply for any - if indeed you didnt! This is why I find it hard to see how this can be monitored if someone goes to Spain (or any other country) to simply look???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I belive you are correct - but the rules are different there


Sooo, perhaps that's why people think they can do it in Spain. The treatment should be reciprocal, shouldn't it?

However, I do agree with Jojo. Why come to the country in Europe with the worst unemployment record to look for work?


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sooo, perhaps that's why people think they can do it in Spain. The treatment should be reciprocal, shouldn't it?


The reciprocal bit is that you are treated the same in every EU country as *their* residents - not as you are treated in your own country

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Thanks Jo, I see you're what you're saying!


----------

